# New to Spectra



## Suzette928 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi, I am new to Spectra and just wanted to share that I am excited about this site.

Suzy


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 16, 2005)

welcome suzy to the forum. Thanks


----------



## Jessica (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome, glad that you joined Specktra!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 22, 2005)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Suzy, welcome!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Suzy! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

